# Problème lié a Bootcamp



## JaiLaTine (16 Septembre 2010)

Voila j'expose mon problème : J'ai installé linux grâce a bootcamp, l'installation c'est bien passé pas de soucis particulier par contre au démarrage de mon mac il m'affiche un écran blanc a part si j'appuie sur alt au démarrage et que je choisis mon os de démarrage. ( Mac osx ou Linux dans mon cas )
Ma question était de savoir si c'était normal qu'il m"affiche un écran blanc au démarrage quand je ne presse pas alt au démarrage ?


----------



## Dark Phantom (17 Septembre 2010)

Linux installe un truc particulier qui s'appelle le grub. Le grub se met à la racine du disque dur et permet de sélectionner l'os sur lequel il faut booter. Il a tendance aussi à créer une partition swap. Donc je ne sais pas comment tu as installé ton Linux ( et quel os Linux tu as pris) mais tes problèmes viennent certainement de là. Dis en plus...


----------



## JaiLaTine (17 Septembre 2010)

J'ai installé la version 10.4 lts de linux c'est pour mes études.
Le mieux je pense c'est que je supprime la partition de linux et que je recommence l'install.
Normalement par logique l'os de démarrage par defaut serait sow leopard, c'est peut être pour ça qu'il m'affiche un écran blanc il ne sait pas quel est l'os de démarrage je pense vous en pensez quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## Dark Phantom (17 Septembre 2010)

Le problème, c est si tu supprimes ta partition, il ne supprimera pas le grub pour autant. Comment l as tu installé ?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (17 Septembre 2010)

Installe rEFIt...


----------



## JaiLaTine (17 Septembre 2010)

Ok je vous tiens au courant si ça marche


----------

